# Black Forest Ham



## spinsbabe (Mar 24, 2005)

Can I serve Black Forest Ham as a main meat dish, as you would a Honey baked ham or traditional ham???


----------



## mudbug (Mar 24, 2005)

Of course you can, spinsbabe!  According to the Official DiscussCooking Rules, you can even serve Spam as the main meat dish (see wasabi and Bang for details on preparation).

It's whatever floats your boat, babe.


----------



## Raine (Mar 24, 2005)

And like Juston(justin Wilson) says, serve whatever wine you like.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 24, 2005)

Good old Zhoo-stan.  A man of uncommon wisdom, yah.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 24, 2005)

spinsbabe said:
			
		

> Can I serve Black Forest Ham as a main meat dish, as you would a Honey baked ham or traditional ham???


 
Yes and it would be wonderful, my favorite ham.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 24, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Good old Zhoo-stan. A man of uncommon wisdom, yah.


 
LOL ... just remember, "First, you make a roux."


----------

